# Mit Java Spiele Programmieren



## KooF (15. Februar 2005)

Ich hab gehört das man mit Java Spiele programmieren kann und das es bestens dafür geeignet ist. Ich würde gern für mein Handy (NOKIA 6230) Spiele Programmieren. Ist das möglich?


----------



## Warhamster (15. Februar 2005)

Ja.

Sofern dein Handy Java kann ist das möglich.

Schau mal im inet unter J2ME nach. Des Weiteren solltest du gucken welche Version von J2ME dein Handy unterstützt. 


MfG Marcel


----------



## fluessig (15. Februar 2005)

Schau mal auf http://www.j2meforum.com

auch http://www.developedia.de hält einige Artikel parat.

Um es dir etwas einfacher zu machen: Du hast ein sogenanntes Serie 40 Gerät und in dieser Serie eines der wenigen (wenn nicht das einzige), das den MIDP 2 Standard unterstützt. Du bekommst von Nokia sehr viel Unterstützung, wenn du dich bei forum.nokia.com registrierst. Dort bekommst du die komplette SDK, Dokumentation, Emulator, .... alles was du brauchst einschließlich eines Tutorials zum Spiele programmieren. 

Dazu noch eine Community die dir sicher helfen kann, wenn auch nur auf Englisch.


----------



## KooF (16. Februar 2005)

Du meinst das die mir von nokia ein komplettes paket schicken womit ich spiele selber für mein handy machen kann?


----------



## Warhamster (16. Februar 2005)

Nein.

Das ist dort eine Entwicklercommunity für Nokia Handys.
Dort findet man alles was man für die Entwicklung von Applikationen für Nokia Geräte benötigt.

MfG Marcel


----------



## fluessig (17. Februar 2005)

Warhamster hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Nein.
> 
> Das ist dort eine Entwicklercommunity für Nokia Handys.
> Dort findet man alles was man für die Entwicklung von Applikationen für Nokia Geräte benötigt.
> ...



Jaein. Für Serie 40 bekommt man alles online. Ich hab aber mal vor zwei Jahren ein Developerkit für die Serie 60 von Nokia aus Finnland zugeschickt bekommen. Dafür musste man sich nur registrieren. Keine Ahnung ob die sowas heute noch machen, aber sie haben sich verdammt ins Zeug gelegt um ihr System zu pushen.


----------



## KooF (17. Februar 2005)

Find ich auch gut so. Der Kunde ist König!


----------



## fluessig (18. Februar 2005)

KooF hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Find ich auch gut so. Der Kunde ist König!



Ich glaub sie haben eher Angst vor Microsoft mit ihrem Windows Mobile. Darum lieber viele Entwickler und auch Hobbybastler auf die eigene Seite ziehen, um nicht vom Markt gedrängt zu werden. 

Letztendlich ist das natürlich auch für den Kunden eine gute Sache wenn man viel Auswahl an Software hat, da geb ich dir Recht.


----------

